# Classic Hymer Facebook Page.



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, I know a lot of people don't touch Facebook with a bargepole and i respect that however for those of you that do and own a Hymer then please feel free to come and have a look at our Classic Hymer Facebook page. Its a community page and purely there to share pictures and any experiences you've had in your Hymer. Many Thanks

https://www.facebook.com/classichymers


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

You are quite right I wouldn't touch facebook with a bargepole I spend enough time on here and fruitcakes, but for Hymer lovers I would rate this page as superb and really worthy of bookmarking if you can do that on there.

Frank


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Frank, I appreciate FB isn't everyones cup of tea. I spend a lot of time on the forums and have used and will continue to use them as a valuable source of knowledge. Im pretty sure the majority of people who have posted on the FB page are forum users who just want to share pictures and offer advice. Exactly what it was intended for. Im one of the fruitcakes mentioned I'm afraid


----------

